# Buying bulk chunk wood and lump coal



## scsim13 (Dec 6, 2013)

I live in the Midwest, and we are limited in my area of chunk wood and lump coal. Is there a good site that seeks quality chunk and quality lump coal? Does anyone have a good recommendation for a good chunk wood and lump charcoal brand?


----------



## jlh42581 (Dec 6, 2013)

Best price I have found for supplies is ebay surprisingly.


----------



## scsim13 (Dec 6, 2013)

Interesting. Thanks.


----------

